
Twitter Demographics - searchableguy
https://blog.hootsuite.com/twitter-demographics/
======
searchableguy
Interesting key points from the blog -

1\. In the United States, 80% of tweets are created by just 10% of users. (33
million total users)

2\. 44% of U.S. adults age 18-24 use Twitter. More teenagers are on Twitter in
the U.S. than Whatsapp, Pinterest, LinkedIn, and Reddit

3\. Among U.S. adults, the most prolific tweeters are more likely to be women:
65% of Twitter’s most active users are women.

4\. Twitter users make 9% more than the average American.

5\. In the United States, 42% of Twitter users have at least a bachelor’s
degree, compared with 31% of the general public. The majority of U.S. adults
on Twitter users describe themselves as high school graduates. But since most
are young, many may still have college degrees in their sights.

6\. Americans on Twitter are more likely to identify as Democrats compared
with the average American.

